# Bindings too small, a problem?



## ale009 (Jan 6, 2019)

I got a pair of union strata bindings for christmas in size medium, aka for boot sizes up to US 10. My boots are size 11 though but my boots still fit albeit tight in the heel cup. It doesn't hurt when i try them on but I'm worried it might after riding for a while. So my question is really if anyone has done anything similar and if being tight in the heel causes any problems?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Chances are big that your boots are too big and the next pair you get is a 10 (we see this on a weekly basis, very common...)... so, before you return the binding, only to have a too large binding soon, too, let @Wiredsport check if your boots are correctly sized (or read the boot sticky thread on sizing and measure your feet right away).

Considering your question: one pair of my boots I have to squeeze into the heel cup of a certain pair of bindings. No issues ever had with pressure points. The shells of boots are pretty thick around the heel.


----------



## ale009 (Jan 6, 2019)

Thanks, that helped!


----------



## thuf (Jan 10, 2019)

Hey, just bought the same bindings with the same problem. 
I have decided to go to the Medium with 10.5 Nitro Thunder for the following reasons:
- Straps are well centered
- Boot seems well centered on the binding 
Some pictures of the bindings with my boot, hope thats help you. 

Oups, cant post img. imgur.com/a/Nzl7mDR


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

My Union bindings are too narrow in the heel cup for my 32 Focus boots, although the other dimensions for the boots seem about right. But they work fine with my Ride Lassos. Another good argument for buying your boots and bindings together, or at least having your boots there to try with the bindings.


----------

